# Crazy 1200 watt



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I did this accidentally. Its easy to do, and I can repeat it, but I dont know WHY it did this. The thermal switches are fine, the temperature probe circuit is intact, the trimming capacitors ARE adjusted to allow a slightly higher heat. It still shouldnt do this.

My own mix fog fluid, a shade past fast dissipating (a little more glycerin).


----------

